# IDEAL Lantek II - Failing NEXT Test



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

terminations need to be tight. way tighter than the way people terminate cat5


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Too much wire untwisted at the termination points.


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

We are using AMP twist 6S jacks with no dust covers. 

Only untwisting the pairs the absolute minimum to punch them down. Trying a different punch down tool today. See how that goes.


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

Today untwisted the absolute minimum of wire at the termination point and things went smooooth. Appreciate the replies.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

post pics of some of your terminations.


----------

